# Caribe Questions



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

Hey guys,

Im about to start a tank with some caribe and im not sure how many i could get. I have a 75 gallon and am running an xp2 and xp3. I plan on ordering or driving to pick up some incher caribe from George or Pedro. How cannabilistic are they? How many should i get do you think?

Thanks


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

It really depends if you are going to upgrade the tank or not. A 75 isnt much for a keeping a large group of Pygocentrus. If you dont plan to upgrade...I would probably start with 7 or so...and then when it starts to feel cramped you could sell off one or two. You might get away with 5 in that tank...depending on how large they get. People have grown cariba out to 12"+....so it really depends on how they develope in that tank. To give you some idea though....I am growing out 1 piraya in a 75 gallon tank and dont have any plans to add any other fish...and when the time comes...he will be getting a larger tank.


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

Thanks gg, i ordered 5 and a few reds from pedro... ill be sure to put up pictures of the ordeal when they arrive tommorow


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

dynasty691 said:


> Thanks gg, i ordered 5 and a few reds from pedro kicks... ill be sure to put up pictures of the ordeal when they arrive tommorow


ill be looking for pics


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi Dynasty,
Yes, 3-4 would be a safe bet...I've had three caribe and three reds (at seperate times of'course) in a 55 gallon with no casualties...They got around the 7 inch mark before I sold them to members on here and on MFK...Another strategy would be is to overstock and just let the pack sort itself out...Put like 10 in there at juvi size or close to it and you might get lucky and wind up with 5 in a 75'er...good luck!...


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

I got bad news... aquascape called me today and they dont have fish. I called them on sunday and asked if they have any of the one inch caribe and the man put me on hold. He came back and said yes he had ten left. I ordered five and three reds. The man told me they would be shipped monday and would arrive tuesday. A lady called me this morning and asked if she was suppose to ship them today she wasnt sure and i told her yes. She told me they would arrive tuesday. She than called tonight and i wasnt home and she talked to my mother and said that he (im assuming pedro) went to the airport and the caribe didnt arrive. So when i got the word i called them three times before picking up, and asked the lady whats up and told me the fish are in quarartine because he (assuming pedro) didnt like the condition they were in. She said they would call tommorow and let me know when they may be able to ship them out. Being told three different stories just doesnt add up. It seems a little bit sketchy to me. Since i took off work tommorow I emailed Shark Aquarium pretty late tonight asking him if he has them. Hopefully he emails be back early because im gonna make a four hour trip to NJ to buy these fish. Hopefully i still get my fish tomm!!!!

9


----------



## ferlon (Apr 17, 2009)

I was told the same thing, no worries though, but I still wanted my fish today. I ordered 6 caribe and 1 red, we'll see how all goes.

9
[/quote]


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

After numerous attempts to get ahold of them yesterday I finally got ahold of Pedro who told me he thought the caribe were looking much better and he will probably ship them out yesterday and that he would call back in an hour or so. Well of course no phone call. So i called this morning and the lady i spoke to said they were shipping them out today probably and that she would call me back in about two hours. Im kind of dissappointed with there customer service this time. I ordered a elong a while ago from them and had no problems what so ever. Now sketchy storys and i keep getting the run around with no follow up call.


----------



## ferlon (Apr 17, 2009)

Pedro JUST gave me a call and said my fish will be sent out tonight, and would arrive before 10:30. I'm so excited, I've always wanted Caribe!!! I'll post pics when they get here! How's it going for you Dynasty, I hope all is well?


----------



## ferlon (Apr 17, 2009)

Pedro JUST gave me a call and said my fish will be sent out tonight, and would arrive before 10:30. I'm so excited, I've always wanted Caribe!!! I'll post pics when they get here! How's it going for you Dynasty, I hope all is well?


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

I was told the same thing except for a different time. I was called earlier today by a lady. I was kinda out of it when she called but she said she would email me a tracking number which i never got. But i still got my hopes up.


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

My fish just arrived!! Im dripping them now and im going to document their growth so pictures will be up soon.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

glad to hear that you finally got your caribes, can't wait to see pictures


----------



## ferlon (Apr 17, 2009)

My fish arrived at 9:30 this morning and were in good health, all except one his eye was clouded. But they are doing fine and were shoaling together, I'll post pics and a vid soon as well. By the way I couldn't catch a few small adrican cichlids in my tank who should I be worried about' them or the p's?


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

Mine are going into the tank soon... and im not sure about the cichlids i dont think it will be a problem unless your cichlids are alot bigger. And i hope your ph isnt to high because with my cichlids i kept my ph around 8.3 8.4

o an mine seemed to be in good health except a few didnt look so hot at the beginning but look alright for now.


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

I have acclimated my babies and they are in their tank but there not swimming around much so heres some pictures for now.
The package










The bags floating










Dripping



















The Tank


----------



## ferlon (Apr 17, 2009)

No my ph is not too high least I don't think so. I had those baby africans living with a 6" Mac and a 5" Elong and the piranhas did well with the ph level. The cichlids r only 1-2" and seem like they are trying to shoal with the piranhas. thanks or responding and very nice setup.


----------



## RedSoxfan (Apr 7, 2010)

ferlon said:


> No my ph is not too high least I don't think so. I had those baby africans living with a 6" Mac and a 5" Elong and the piranhas did well with the ph level. The cichlids r only 1-2" and seem like they are trying to shoal with the piranhas. thanks or responding and very nice setup.


That ph is kinda high,i keep mine at 7.0,.


----------

